

Woman Drank Herself to Death with Coca-Cola - mikecane
http://news.discovery.com/human/health/deadly-coca-cola-habit-130212.htm#mkcpgn=rssnws1

======
kellishaver
> Crerar said the family had not considered her Coke habit dangerous because
> the drink did not carry any health warnings.

What!? Are people really that dense? 2.2 gallons a day is, for the average
person, a ridiculous amount of any beverage, even water. Assuming it's not
diet Coke (which has its own set of problems) that's 1760kcal/day, 475g/day of
sugar, on top of the 400mg/day of caffeine. It seems like a no-brainer that
this would slowly kill you. It would just be a question of what got you first
- the caffeine or the type II diabetes.

------
mikecane
I know this sounds like an item more suited to Reddit, but given the Mountain
Dew and Red Bull diets of some, this might be relevant.

